# Bleed whilst on Burselin



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Just a quick question. Im on Burselin 0.5 each day. This is my seventh day of taking it and Im having really bad period pains but no bleed. When is it normal to bleed whilst on burselin?
Any info would be great
DSH


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry I meant to post this on the IVF board, how do I move it?
Dsh


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Dsh, you will get your AF as normal, it can be a little late or early depending how drugs affect you.

Good luck hun


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you. My nurse hadnt mentioned a bleed. If i wasnt on the drugs I would have come on today, does that mean the drugs arent working. Sorry to bombard you, but I havent reall had any syptoms until today.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Did they not give you a list of what happens when etc... 

While your on buserelin you have a period as normal, you usually go in for a blood test on day 2 on period then carrry on with the buserelin as you have been and providing all ok with your bloods and your system is shutting down you start on your hrt tablets.  This is obviously depending on your treatment and clinic.

Ask away    I'll bombard you in a few weeks when ive forgotten


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

No!!!! my clinic is not the best at the communication side of things. They booked all my appointments for the wrong days, it wasnt until we got home and checked the appointments that we realised. Basically I am on the burselin for three weeks and then I go back to the clinic to see how im getting on, so no appointments until then. 

Thank you for putting my mind at rest
DSH X X


----------

